
Delta launches free in-flight messaging - JumpCrisscross
https://www.delta.com/content/www/en_US/traveling-with-us/onboard-services/delta-studio/in-flight-wi-fi.html
======
amacalac
If WhatsApp traffic is encrypted end to end...how can Delta detect the
contents of the message I'm sending, size?

